# Motorhome Toilets



## IanA

I keep seeing all these lovely wild camping spots and think, Hmm looks nice, but there is a limiting issue - the toilet. 

I may be doing this wrong, but the toilet on my MH is usually nearly full with only a weekend's use, so in the absence of a disposal point, how do people manage - or shouldn't I ask?

I'm not a heavy drinker or anything, it's just two/three of us using it, normally on CLs, so no toilet block available (but usually a disposal point) so not sure how to extend working duration without alfresco activity - any advice?


----------



## DC4JC

Get an extra toilet cassette, which attaches via a carrier under the MH.


----------



## erneboy

Yep, we carry two extra cassettes, Alan.


----------



## spykal

Hi

To extend the time that it takes to fill the cassette, don't use the flush, instead use a trigger spray filled with water and something nice (Thetford pink flush additive). Set the trigger spray to a jet rather than a mist and use that to wash down the toilet bowl. If you use the flush , no matter how careful you are you will be filling the cassette with water rather than ........ :wink: 

The trigger spray will do a much better job than the built in "flush" which is hardly a flush more of a wishy wash round the bowl. :lol: 

Mike

P.S. If you really want to extend the fill time always use any "facilities" that you come across during excursions away from the van :wink:


----------



## Jezport

We did 16 days around the Hebredes wild camping. There are lots of places to empty. Public toilets, filling station toilets etc. We now have a spare cassette which makes things even easier.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Then you will be needing one of these







If you are out in the wilds find a tree to pee against and leave the Lady's the use of the bog.


----------



## bulawayolass

Or one of these for ladies http://www.shewee.com/newstore/


----------



## Codfinger

If you have a SOG no nasty chemicals, I carry one of those small foldup army spades .................
Chris


----------



## Addie

Without wanting to go into too much detail, you can extend the use of the toilet by using old water bottles. I find a 5L water bottle has a nice wide nozle (ahem!) with a little bit of toilet blue, or LIDL Bio if you like, can last for a couple of days with just gentleman's number ones. 

Once full dispose in a bin rather than empty and re-use.


----------



## barryd

Ive never found it a problem. We never stay more than a couple of days in one wild spot anyway and there is usually a public loo somewhere nearby or we might go on a CL. I like a drink when wilding so the hedge gets it im afraid.

I did suggest in a thread a few weeks ago that water and emptying places such as garages, loos etc should be added to the campsite map but I dont think it happened.


----------



## CliveMott

Providing you don,t use chemicals the there is no technical reason why you cannot empty into public toilets - gently though!.Hold your nose.

One of the advantages of having a S O G.


----------



## spykal

Hi Clive 

I am not sure why you say "providing you don't use chemicals"... it is very easy to obtain and use bio friendly chemicals, in fact it is extreemly difficult to obtain the old non bio friendly chemicals that contained formaldehyde.

There is no difference between a campsite disposal point and a public toilet both are usually connected to a public sewer and a cassette that contains bio chemicals can be disposed of in either. If they are connected to a septic tank or private treatment system the bio chemicals will still do no damage ... there does seem to be lots of misconceptions about what to do with our human waste products.

Mike


----------



## kc10

We can get at least a week out of our 19lt cassette when we are wild camping and we don't carry a spare. I squirt anywhere and the wife has a bowl she sits inside the toilet bowl and pees in that. I get the pleasure of emptying it. We don't pee in the toilet at all. Usually by the time the cassette needs emptied we go onto a site and service the whole van. We double up on the chemicals we put in the cassette though because of the lack of other liquid.


----------



## rayrecrok

kc10 said:


> We can get at least a week out of our 19lt cassette when we are wild camping and we don't carry a spare. I squirt anywhere and the wife has a bowl she sits inside the toilet bowl and pees in that. I get the pleasure of emptying it. We don't pee in the toilet at all. Usually by the time the cassette needs emptied we go onto a site and service the whole van. We double up on the chemicals we put in the cassette though because of the lack of other liquid.


Err!.. too much information.. Whats brown and sticky?

A stick...


----------



## Andysam

The issue in part is down to the installers fitting too small a tank. My current thetford has a 10ltr cassette, my porta potti in the camper before that held 8lts and that was a really cut down version, so why is there a need to fit a small tank in a MH?

My (shh!) caravan before the camper had a 15ltr cassette which came complete with it's own fold out handle and wheels. Installers...get a grip!

2 days is all that the 5 of us can manage too.


----------



## kc10

Err!.. too much information.. Whats brown and sticky?

A stick...[/quote]

:lol:

I held back so I didn't upset people. There's more I could tell you but I won't.


----------



## drcotts

Addie said:


> Without wanting to go into too much detail, you can extend the use of the toilet by using old water bottles. I find a 5L water bottle has a nice wide nozle (ahem!) with a little bit of toilet blue, or LIDL Bio if you like, can last for a couple of days with just gentleman's number ones.
> 
> Once full dispose in a bin rather than empty and re-use.


That wouldnt be wide enough for me???

Seriously its blokes especially incontinent old blokes like me that fill it up so guys pee in the woods if you can.

You might even see a ebar having a s........ no wont go there

:lol:


----------



## Sonesta

When wildcamping, we have never encountered a problem finding a public convenience in which to empty the Thetford but if we ever did find ourselves faced with that predicament, then we would simply book into a CL for a night.

Not wishing to divulge personal habits here, so I won't go into details or anytthing but you do soon learn that there are lots of little ways to keep the emptying of your Thetford cassette to a minimum and once you have found ways that you feel comfortable with, you will not find where to empty your toilet is such a big worry! 

Sue


----------



## kc10

For those who like to have a beer or two when away make sure your Mrs isn't having any as one of you have to be able to drive if Mr Plodd asks you to move on. I suppose it's unlikely but but you can be charged for being over the limit while in charge of a vehicle even though you are not driving it. 

>> That wouldnt be wide enough for me???

Ha ha while the 5 lt bottle has a decent opening it isn't big enough for me either. There is another issue with this, you have a chance of infection by touching the sides if you are struggling to get it in it. Morning glory is a particular problem with this method so I go alfresco always. It's more hygenic and no chance of infection. I know a few other motorhomers who use the pot idea like my wife and some blokes use it too. 

While this is a laugh discussing bodily functions there's a serious side to it too. There are limited places in the UK to empty cassettes when wild camping and using some of these solutions is better than being cought out with a full cassette and no where to empty it. That's when people consider doing things that they really shouldn't.


----------



## Andysam

kc10 said:


> ...Mr Plodd asks you to move on. I suppose it's unlikely but but you can be charged for being over the limit while in charge of a vehicle even though you are not driving it.


No longer correct (since about 1998 IIRC). The police have to prove a likelihood of driving based upon the balance of probabilities. Sitting there in your jim jams, with the blinds down, beds made up etc means that the offence is not complete.


----------



## 747

Eat lots of hard boiled eggs for a week before you go on a trip.

They bung you up. Simples. 8)


----------



## kc10

Andysam said:


> kc10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mr Plodd asks you to move on. I suppose it's unlikely but but you can be charged for being over the limit while in charge of a vehicle even though you are not driving it.
> 
> 
> 
> No longer correct (since about 1998 IIRC). The police have to prove a likelihood of driving based upon the balance of probabilities. Sitting there in your jim jams, with the blinds down, beds made up etc means that the offence is not complete.
Click to expand...

Didn't know that. I was away for a week there and never touched a drop because of it. Oh well saved a bit on the beer and a hangover or two.


----------



## barryd

I can balance a full Thetford between my knees and belt off down the road on the scooter to the nearest loo or Aire to empty. this often produces some strange looks.

I am aware that it could all end in tears one day but I like to live dangerously.


----------



## overthemoon

Whats wrong with a good old fashioned Bucket, plenty of circumference for " larger" people 8O and doubles up as a -- no! not going there either.


----------



## 747

One time (in desperation) I employed the technique of placing a carrier bag into the bowl and then lowering the seat. Do I need to go on? 8O 

Luckily there were bins nearby for safe (and speedy) disposal. :lol:


----------



## kc10

Scooter runs, being overthemoon with a bucket or dropping a 747 in a bag? I think after learning about the habits of others I'll stay with ones I have, they're not so bad after all. Gardyloo.


----------



## 747

kc10 said:


> Scooter runs, being overthemoon with a bucket or dropping a 747 in a bag? I think after learning about the habits of others I'll stay with ones I have, they're not so bad after all. Gardyloo.


That's rich, coming from a Scotsman.

You have to watch where you walk when north of the border. 8O :lol:


----------



## kc10

Was only a joke there was no offence intended. 

Wild camping laws mean there is some of that but I have never seen it so it can't be that bad. I've asked you a million times, stop exaggerating.


----------



## dandywarhol

A wide neck stainless Thermos flask was the vessel of desire in my Bongo days - once up top and with the hatch down it was a bit of a hassle to get "downstairs" during the night - you can usually tell how full it is by the rising pitch..................... :lol:


----------



## kc10

Great idea and it would even have kept it warm. As long as you communicated this to others to avoid the 'this apple juice is rotten' scenario then it's sounds like it worked OK. :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe

I do think that the flushes are rather inefficient - the only purpose seems to be to get the paper to flow down and to give the bowl a swill - quite a lot of water to achieve these two aims.

I find you can open the shutter for the urine to go down and then just push the paper down and use a tiny bit of bottle water to swill. And you don't need to swill every time - once a day is enough. 

You can usually find a public toilet for more substantial toilet use, whilst sightseeing or having a pub lunch. 

When my toilet was broken, whilst waiting for the new thetford part to arrive, I had to resort to the bowl and frankly it was pretty easy to put the bowl into the toilet bowl and then empty it in a bush. If you really were travelling for a long time, you could make a lot of the capacity by using a bowl, and immediately emptying it in the bush, for your nice clean urine.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi Heathercloe,

Do you use sparkling or still bottled water for flushing the toilet. :lol: 

Sounds to me like you should have posted this on the snobs thread.

I assume you use perrier, and not asda or tesco.

Perhaps you are an inverted snob and use tap waater in a perrier bottle. :lol: 


Davy


----------



## peejay

One option not mentioned so far to make it go a little further, don't put your used paper in the loo, fold the paper up and put it in a bag to dispose of later.

When wildcamping in Greece there is a distinct lack public loos and places to empty your cassette, I strap it to the back rack of my Brommy and pedal off to find somewhere to dispose of it, armed with a folding shovel :wink: .

Pete


----------



## bigfoot

Last year at Glastonbury I had a lot of advice on here,the best was the gelling cat litter in a bin bag in a bucket lasted well and dumped it in a skip after wards.


----------



## gaspode

Well, if I've learned one thing from reading this thread it's............








Never apply for a job emptying rubbish bins or skips. 8O 8O 8O :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe

TeamRienza said:


> Do you use sparkling or still bottled water for flushing the toilet. :lol: Sounds to me like you should have posted this on the snobs thread. I assume you use perrier, and not asda or tesco.


Evian darling


----------



## mandyandandy

What you need is one of these

http://www.aidmobility.co.uk/acatalog/Plastic_Male_Urinal_with_Lid.html

along with one of these

http://www.medisave.co.uk/vernagel-6gm-sachets-box-100-p-3956.html

no spills or thrills :lol: :lol:

Mandy

We use the sachets in hospitals and nursing homes and they do work excellently.


----------



## kc10

gaspode said:


> Well, if I've learned one thing from reading this thread it's............
> 
> Never apply for a job emptying rubbish bins or skips. 8O 8O 8O :wink:


Also never walk by a Motorhome toilet window that's open. You don't know what's going to be thrown out of it.

The flushes aren't great as some as said however we men are well set up for Motorhome toilets. According to my wife men always urinate after 'getting light'. So after you've dropped your morning monster stand up and rinse using the old chap. It's directional and the pressure is good.

Enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## helenoftroy

fascinating! when our electrics went daft over New Year so no flush, it was amazing how much longer the cassette lasted using a bottle of water to flush....and everything smells sweeter using non bio clothes washing fluid in the tank instead of proprietary brands of loo blue.
In Greece, I wondered how the Italians could possibly stay longer in a wild camping spot with their families than we could. Then four Italian vans pulled into a camp site where were staying, circled the vans and I saw the chaps head off in convoy to the chemical disposal with two cassettes each ...............they maybe had more than two cassettes but the view and the level of wine in my glass were more interesting to watch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All very entertaining, is there any (fouling) of the law in using public loos to empty the cassette.


----------



## pippin

If there is, I would love to see the wording!!


----------

